# Need gift ideas for GF



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

First Christmas together. I have a few ideas but looking for a different perspective.

Thanks


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Do what I do.

Acknowledge that as guys we have no clue and ask her what she wants.

Have her send you a link to the item, buy it on line, have it pre-giftwrapped and all you gotta do is hand her a card. 

Nothing says "I Love You" more than that.


----------



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

browser said:


> Do what I do.
> 
> Acknowledge that as guys we have no clue and ask her what she wants.
> 
> ...


Hmmm not so sure bout that one


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

What does she like? Any hobbies? Any passions?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Black convertible sports car! Full leather interior. The works! Merry Christmas, baby! 

Not knowing how long you have been dating and how well/deeply goes the relationship but how about a Pandora bracelet? Get the bracelet and start with a Christmas charm for your first Christmas. If you progress down the road you can add more charms in the coming years together.


----------



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

41362 said:


> What does she like? Any hobbies? Any passions?


She loves coffee, cats, pajamas, shoes, clothes, candles.

I was thinking some kind of coffee stuff but I am not a coffee drinker at all.

Thought about shoes but not sure what to get.

I am usually very good at gift giving.


----------



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeswecan said:


> Black convertible sports car! Full leather interior. The works! Merry Christmas, baby!
> 
> Not knowing how long you have been dating and how well/deeply goes the relationship but how about a Pandora bracelet? Get the bracelet and start with a Christmas charm for your first Christmas. If you progress down the road you can add more charms in the coming years together.


That's a good one~!


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

You probably missed it, but she has already shown you a couple of things that she would like. Took me forever to pickup on when my wife said something like, "Oh, that's cute" or showed a lot of interest in certain items. Now when I see her interested in something that she does not buy, I make a mental note.

EDIT: for the true coffee lover: https://www.deathwishcoffee.com/


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

NoMoreTears4me said:


> That's a good one~!



Let me say...you have a gift idea every holiday and birthday with a Pandora bracelet. There is a charm for just about anything. My W has two. One is completely Christmas charms. The other is charms that relate to vacations we have been on. Beach theme basically. It is hard to go wrong with a gift like this. The prices are reasonable as well.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh if she likes wine...wine of the month club. Sign her up!


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

NoMoreTears4me said:


> browser said:
> 
> 
> > Do what I do.
> ...


Yeah, not the best idea. The thing about gift giving... it's not the actual item that matters. A good gift shows that you listen and pay attention, that you're hearing her when she gives you hints about what she wants, and not making assumptions.

On the surface, it's about getting her something that she wants or will enjoy. But it's really about communication and showing her that she's important to you and that you listen to her. 



C3156 said:


> You probably missed it, but she has already shown you a couple of things that she would like. Took me forever to pickup on when my wife said something like, "Oh, that's cute" or showed a lot of interest in certain items. Now when I see her interested in something that she does not buy, I make a mental note.
> 
> EDIT: for the true coffee lover: https://www.deathwishcoffee.com/


YES!!!! LISTEN TO THIS GUY!!!! :smthumbup:

There's a really good chance she's already been dropping hints. When she says she needs to go Christmas shopping, offer to drive her or go with her. She'll drop some hints for sure.



Yeswecan said:


> Not knowing how long you have been dating and how well/deeply goes the relationship but how about a Pandora bracelet? Get the bracelet and start with a Christmas charm for your first Christmas. If you progress down the road you can add more charms in the coming years together.


This is a nice idea... but I would also be careful about jewelry. Make sure it's her style. If it doesn't suit her style, she won't wear it.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

NoMoreTears4me said:


> I was thinking some kind of coffee stuff but I am not a coffee drinker at all.
> 
> Thought about shoes but not sure what to get.


Shoes are very challenging. I wouldn't recommend that.

For coffee, get a burr grinder where you pour the beans in on the top and the grounds come out of the bottom. Fresh ground coffee is better, and a burr grinder does a great job. Also look into a French Press, which makes a good tasting coffee (although it's a bit more work).

If your city has a coffee shop which roasts its own beans, get some coffee from there. 

Hand paint something like a cup, bowl, frame, etc at one of those pottery places. 

Get a high-quality accessory from a place like Brighton, Coach, Dooney and Burke, etc. They also have wallets and purses which are great gifts, but you have to really know her preferences to be able to pick one she'll like. 

How old is she?


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Gift giving can either show that you know someone or expose that you don't. 


Put some thought into who she is, not just what she likes. eg for me I am not a gifts type of person, I don't like stuff just for the sake of it and much prefer "experiences". MrH has given me some fabulous gifts over the years, season tickets to the Opera, concert tickets, hot air balloon rides etc. Unfortunately I have figured out what he has bought me for my BD but I would die before giving it away that I know it is tickets to my favourite band.

Like FIP said, be careful with jewellery, it is such a personal choice. I really dislike the pandora bracelets and would never wear one. 

It is ok to ask for suggestions from her. Have you thought about an "experience" instead of stuff? A holiday or tickets to something she likes.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

NoMoreTears4me said:


> She loves coffee, cats,* pajamas*, shoes, clothes, candles.
> 
> I was thinking some kind of coffee stuff but I am not a coffee drinker at all.
> 
> ...


You mentioned she likes pajamas, here is the perfect pajama ... for her of course :wink2:










Otherwise, for coffee, here is a good company to maybe try out some of their fresh roasted coffees (I am not a coffee guy but know several people who rave about them)

West Coast Roasting Company - Exquisite Hand-Roasted Coffee


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

MrsHolland said:


> Put some thought into who she is, not just what she likes.


Absolutely agree!

If you're unsure at this stage, this could be a good way to find out by blending a couple of things you know she likes with the experiences. An example could be a coffee tasting experience (and gift her nice coffee with the voucher, something like that), or book her into a candle-making workshop along with a physical gift such as personalized candles (your message printed on label / lid of candles - find someone on Etsy).

You could get creative and combine all the elements you listed for a 'Pampering Weekend Package' Includes pajamas, candles, breakfast in bed with her preferred coffee (served in a cat mug), then day out shopping together for shoes and clothes. 

My husband recently selected a pair of shoes for me that I adore. We have been together a long time and he knows me well. A friend complimented the shoes at a party, told her hubs had chosen them, she looked a bit shocked and asked if he could get her some shoes too. The personal taste can be a risk, sometimes it's worth it, eh sometimes it's how you learn. I'm not a fan of the Pandora bracelets, myself. My husband would know this. Hope this helps!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

And yes, if you're unsure, ask her what she'd like!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

NoMoreTears4me said:


> She loves coffee, cats, pajamas, shoes, clothes, candles.
> 
> I was thinking some kind of coffee stuff but I am not a coffee drinker at all.
> 
> ...


Go to Amazon and search for coffee lover's kits.


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

browser said:


> Do what I do.
> 
> Acknowledge that as guys we have no clue and ask her what she wants.
> 
> ...


Do NOT do this! It shows you that you don't really care. Sending links turns into "can you just order it yourself" and eventually you know your gifts (if you get one at all) for every birthday and holiday. It will make her feel awful. Pay attention and write things down if you easily forget.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Jewelry is tough unless you know her taste REALLY well. Another cheat so they she is still surprised - ask her best friend to come with you when you are picking something out. She likely knows her taste better than you. 

Coffee cupping might be fun - sort of like a coffee tasting. Does she have a chemex? Home page

If she's really into specialist coffees, as in ones from a particular farm or with a particular flavor profile, chemex is a good way to show those off. You could get her the filters that go with it. You could also get her a spice grinder like this: Krups Fast-Touch Coffee and Spice Grinder | Sur La Table 

so she can grind her coffee fresh every day before brewing it - makes a big difference to the flavor.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

https://www.craftcoffee.com/coffee-gifts


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

If she likes the candle experience, try buying her luminara candles- but deals at QVC.com . It's a real wax candle with an artificial flame and a timer.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MSalmoides (Sep 29, 2016)

...


----------



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

MSalmoides said:


> If she likes coffee she will LOVE this. The Aeropress @ ~ $30. My wife got me one a couple of years ago for Christmas and it's the best gift I'd gotten in a long time. I had no idea about this thing, she found it and got it. She's not a coffee drinker either. It's a start anyway LOL.
> 
> Aerobie AeroPress Coffee & Espresso Maker
> 
> ~MS


Let me check... Im not sure if she likes expresso. But I did look at it and going to consider this...

Thanks


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

A portable charger is always appreciated for charging phones or whatever on the go. Find one that has additional features like flashlight, bluetooth speaker, hand warmer, etc. Get it engraved with something sappy like "GF, you power me up. Love, NMT4M"


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Find a local coffee or candle shop, a small business owner, that sells stuff she may not be willing to pay for (like maybe she buys the cheaper product at a discount store, but would really love to have a 'good' candle set. Buy some stuff to put in a basket, include some other things you think remind you of her, like a CD of music she likes or good gloves or scarf, or a special key ring, and include the candles or coffee - along with a gift certificate to go back to that store. Or if it's a place that has classes, include a certificate for the two of you to go together for such a class.


----------



## MSalmoides (Sep 29, 2016)

...


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

What I find to really work is pick a beautiful piece of wrapping paper,go to hallmark and buy the most romantic,soppy Christmas card you can buy and after you put it in the envelope wrap it in the gift wrapping.
Oh and fill the envelope with as much cash as you can afford!


----------



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> What I find to really work is pick a beautiful piece of wrapping paper,go to hallmark and buy the most romantic,soppy Christmas card you can buy and after you put it in the envelope wrap it in the gift wrapping.
> Oh and fill the envelope with as much cash as you can afford!


That is what the ex wife would want. I found that I could not fit a hand grenade in the envelope


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

NoMoreTears4me said:


> That is what the ex wife would want. I found that I could not fit a hand grenade in the envelope


Well you need to use more than one sheet of gift wrapping.


----------



## MSalmoides (Sep 29, 2016)

...


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Gift card for an individual and couple massage is always a hit. Gift card to her favorite pedicure/manicure place will get used.

Diamond studded earrings are always a solid choice if she doesn't have any.

I'm getting my girl the game of Cornhole with her favorite NFL team painted on it. We always like playing it, so why not get something we can both use throughout the year.

She knows I'm saving up for a nice diamond engagement ring, so nothing crazy this Christmas.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

What is the price range?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Haiku said:


> What is the price range?


Hand grenades can vary greatly in price.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

If she likes to have fun, have parties and such, get her Cards Against Humanity. It's tons of fun for adults and great to have around.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cards_Against_Humanity


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

On a serious note here is a really good idea.If you contact your nearest guide dog training centre you can part sponsor an assistance dog,either seeing eye or autistic assistance.Depending on your generosity they may let you name the dog and will always update you on training and when the dog is homed.This can be done as a gift and is also a very kind act.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> On a serious note here is a really good idea.If you contact your nearest guide dog training centre you can part sponsor an assistance dog,either seeing eye or autistic assistance.Depending on your generosity they may let you name the dog and will always update you on training and when the dog is homed.This can be done as a gift and is also a very kind act.


This is a nice idea.

I disagree with the others somewhat. Coffee is a completely impersonal gift. I love coffee, but that's not what I want at Christmas from my boyfriend (if I had one). Jewelry, as long as it's classic (like a diamond solitaire pendant) is a beautiful idea, unless she absolutely doesn't wear any jewelry at all.

Do you have any idea what she may be getting you?


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> On a serious note here is a really good idea.If you contact your nearest guide dog training centre you can part sponsor an assistance dog,either seeing eye or autistic assistance.Depending on your generosity they may let you name the dog and will always update you on training and when the dog is homed.This can be done as a gift and is also a very kind act.


I love stuff like that.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

These are a great choice if she likes watching Archer. If she hasn't seen it then watch it with her first. It's awesome!!!

Archer Sploosh Women's Hipster Underwear | FX Shop 

Archer Sploosh Women's T-Shirt | FX Shop


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

NoMoreTears4me said:


> First Christmas together. I have a few ideas but looking for a different perspective.
> 
> Thanks


Maybe cleaning supplies and a cookbook?


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

NoMoreTears4me said:


> She loves coffee, cats, pajamas, shoes, clothes, candles.
> 
> I was thinking some kind of coffee stuff but I am not a coffee drinker at all.
> 
> ...


Replace "cat" with "dog" and I'm your wife, lol.

Coffee: Get her an espresso or coffee maker if you don't already have one, complete with some coffee flavours. I prefer an actual espresso machine. I don't know why some people think it's impersonal. I loved it. But I'm ajunkie.
Cat: Not sure what her sense of humour is like, but my mom bought me a dog sling to carry mine around in (she's a small dog, OK, lol) and I CAN'T wait for it. You could always get her a funny "Crazy Cat Lady" mug or shirt.
Shoes: Go pick a new pair of shoes out for her. Don't ask her.. just PICK yourself. If she doesn't like them she can exchange. Same goes for clothes. 
Candle: Order from Charmed Aroma! Those candles are awesome.


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

Steve1000 said:


> Maybe cleaning supplies and a cookbook?


He tries that and he won't have a GF by new year, lol 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

UnicornCupcake said:


> Replace "cat" with "dog" and I'm your wife, lol.
> 
> Coffee: Get her an espresso or coffee maker if you don't already have one, complete with some coffee flavours. I prefer an actual espresso machine. I don't know why some people think it's impersonal. I loved it. But I'm ajunkie.
> Cat: Not sure what her sense of humour is like, but my mom bought me a dog sling to carry mine around in (she's a small dog, OK, lol) and I CAN'T wait for it. You could always get her a funny "Crazy Cat Lady" mug or shirt.
> ...


Wow those are some expensive candles! Im in the wrong bussiness


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

https://youtu.be/Twivg7GkYts



Steve1000 said:


> Maybe cleaning supplies and a cookbook?


One way ticket to the door.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Actually my brother got his wife an electerlux top of the line canister vacuum cleaner the first year they were married, must be thirty years ago. Still married, still devoted to each other, and she still uses it. Oh, she is the managing partner in a mid size CPA firm for what is is worth. 

I recall your orignal thread here on TAM. It is good to see you doing well! How are your children?


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeswecan said:


> https://youtu.be/Twivg7GkYts
> 
> One way ticket to the door.


I enjoyed the video. "Hey Dual Bag!"


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

My H is the one who likes jewelry, clothes and cologne. So that's what he kept buying me. I like a nice, put-together home, so I kept buying him tools so he could take care of the house. We did this for 3 decades, neither of us happy with the gifts. Until I finally got him to understand I really DID want a new vacuum or a barbecue pit or bookshelves. I had already started getting him the clothes and cologne and jewelry, but he wasn't taking the hint and caring if I liked what he got me. It took our 20 year old daughter having a 'talk' with him before he finally started taking my requests seriously, lol.

Bottom line, get her what SHE cares about, not what society tells you to give.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

JohnA said:


> Actually my brother got his wife an electerlux top of the line canister vacuum cleaner the first year they were married, must be thirty years ago. Still married, still devoted to each other, and she still uses it. Oh, she is the managing partner in a mid size CPA firm for what is is worth.
> 
> I recall your orignal thread here on TAM. It is good to see you doing well! How are your children?


Electrolux are nice vacuums. Anyway, my W said under no circumstances are pots, pans and such are good presents for anything but birthday or Christmas. 



Steve1000 said:


> I enjoyed the video. "Hey Dual Bag!"


:laugh:


----------

